# Life after divorce has been great



## greatgal (8 mo ago)

Life after divorce has been great.I am getting my life and freedom back.I do not miss my old marriage at all.Plans after this,one is a trip to the UK next month to be with 3 friends of mine there and they know I will be coming.They know I am much happier and supported me through the divorce.I want some time with them,known them since we were 17 years old when I came over as an exchange student there.


----------



## lovher (7 mo ago)

Did you have kids? Why did you divorce? how long did it take you make the decision?


----------



## greatgal (8 mo ago)

lovher said:


> Did you have kids? Why did you divorce? how long did it take you make the decision?


No kids with them,my two kids are from a previous relationship


----------

